# Do Zebra Loaches Change Color??



## FishmanPA (Mar 26, 2009)

I turn on the light for 8 hours everyday when I get home from work. Today when I turned on the light 1 of my Zebra Loaches was being very Aggressive with the other Zebra Loach in the tank and it looked very dis-colored like grayish fungus looking. By the time I got the quarantine container and net to fish him out to have a better look he was back to normal and not fighting. It was the freakiest thing!
Any Ideas?
Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Perfectly normal, typical loach behavior. When my clowns tussle they go from being bright orange & black, to dull orange and gray. When my yoyos tussle they turn so pale you almost can't make out their markings.
When I first got my group of yoyos I didn't know this and did exactly what you did. I was convinced that the whitish looking loach was sick and needed to be removed from the tank. I tried chasing her around with a net, to no avail. I decided to give her a break and come back to it later. While on the computer and doing research I find out that it's healthy loach behaivor. Then, of course, I felt bad for torturing her for nearly 30 minutes trying to catch her.  
How many zebras do you have?


----------

